# Is Accord Sport SE 2017 good for UberX



## Danny Daniels (Dec 6, 2016)

Any different suggestions about UberX car!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

NoOOoOooooooo!!!! Are you high???? Sorry but seriously man...

UberSUV guys buy their vehicles cheaper


2002 accord base (2005 for lyft)
2002/2005 Jetta diesel
2002/2005 dodge grand caravan (xl for $1500ish)

2009 cadillac sts (select for $7500)


PS years for Orange County and Los Angeles, CA

Other areas have their own year requirements. Look at the year and go one higher.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I wouldn't risk a 2009 for Select, that was the cut off for 2016. Chances are, 2017 will have a 2010 cut off.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I wouldn't risk a 2009 for Select, that was the cut off for 2016. Chances are, 2017 will have a 2010 cut off.


Ours is 2008


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

It's a good car for personal use. If you're very part time uberx driver, I will endorse your choice. Otherwise, get a damn used Prius.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> Otherwise, get a damn used Prius.


Too expensive.

If you wanna spend that much money, get something with additional vehicle classes. That pays more money.


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Too expensive.
> 
> If you wanna spend that much money, get something with additional vehicle classes. That pays more money.


One could buy two used Corollas for what a good used Prius goes for. Leaving ~10mpg on the table but that would take over a year to recoup driving full time.

I'd hesitate driving any 2017 vehicle on the uber platform, even if it were select eligible.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I wouldn't risk a 2009 for Select, that was the cut off for 2016. Chances are, 2017 will have a 2010 cut off.


Minimum model year for UberSELECT vehicles in KC is 2006. Oddly enough, it used to be 2008 roughly a year ago.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh he's in New York...city?

That's a whole different ballgame. You got weeeeeeeird regulations. Your UberX is basically more like UberBlackLite


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I also would not purchase a brand-new vehicle to drive X.

If you like the current Accord, a 2013 model is pretty similar and will cost half as much as new or maybe less.

Alternatively, there is a dealer called USA Auto in Brooklyn and they have a couple of 13-14 Altimas for about $6000 each.

Here's a 2013 Sport cheap...

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/ctd/5890033732.html

edited because NYC


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I'll be the contrarian. If that's the car you want for your personal use, and you'll use it occasionally for Uber, go ahead and buy it. Drive the car you want to drive.

BUT, don't buy a new car for the purpose of driving for Uber. That's too big a piece of money for the potential return.


----------

